# Java Internetverbindung prüfen



## Jack (6. Juli 2002)

Hi erst mal!

Ich hab jetzt mal ansatzweise son kleinen chatter programmiert. Jetzt möchte ich gerne, dass dieses Programm erkennt ob der Rechner im Internet angemeldet ist oder nicht also ob der Rechner Online ist. 

Weis villeicht jemand von euch wie mahn sowas einfach überprüfen kann ob ein Rechner online ist oder nicht???


----------



## fischkrampf (7. Juli 2002)

Du könntest ja einfach irgendeine IP von der du sicher bist, dass sie online ist, anpingen...


Die Klasse, die das erledigt ist im Anhang


Cya 
fischkrampf


----------



## Jack (8. Juli 2002)

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht!!!

Dazu hab ich ne neue Socket verindung erstellt mit der IP. Das hatt dann auch geklappt dummerweise kam immer dieser DFÜ Anmeldedialog den ich auf gar keinen Fall haben wollte!!!

Weiterhin tritt dann das Problem auf, dass sich die IP dann doch irgendwann ändert!!! 

Weist du vielleicht wie man mit Java einen Internet-DNS Server anspricht??? Mit dem könnte ich dann die aktuellste IP der InternetAdresse holen.


----------



## Du_ (22. April 2017)

Versuche doch eine Webseite auszulesen


----------



## SpiceLab (23. April 2017)

Du_ hat gesagt.:


> Versuche doch eine Webseite auszulesen


Versuche du bitte das nächste Mal das Datum / den Jahrgang des freigelegten Themas (bzw. seines letzten Beitrags)  zu lesen, um reell einschätzen zu können, ob in deiner Antwort nicht vielleicht doch ein Ticken zu viel Verzögerer steckt, sodass der Adressat von ihr überhaupt keine Kenntnis mehr nehmen wird.

15 Jahre... eine Zeitreise in die Gründerzeiten dieser Community, und der Fragensteller selbst wurde hier vor 10 Jahren das letzte mal gesichtet.


----------

